# IAmA Blind person (from birth) who has used Psychedelics (Entheogens) - Ask Me Anythi



## Puffer Fish (Jan 17, 2011)

Dear friends ... I am a Redditor ...it is a news aggregate with many interesting functions. One of them allows anyone to post (about who they are and what they do)... and answer questions as per ...

The section is called *IAmA* .... you can find this section *HERE*

This morning I have read an entry of a *blind man discussing ... his experience with LSD* and others .... the read was interesting .... the comments exciting ... 

Have a read time permitting ...



> Hello all. I am a 44 year old totally blind musician, singer, and songwriter. First, I want to thank my friend arucardX, for his kind words, and for helping me get set up here so that I can write to you folks. As for blind people, and their ability to communicate on the net, it is mostly done through the use of screen readers, (Jaws for Windos, Windo Eyes), are just a couple of which I'm aware. I'm sure the mac's have their versions as well. These reading voice programs have their limitations naturally. For example, those little capture boxes where you're supposed to put the "text you se in the box", my screen reader won't tell me what's there. There are a few other limitations as well, but I am able to brows the net, and I do all my musical recording on my computer. For me personally, braille is just too slow for the internet. I have learned to use a regular keyboard, and I can actually type about 60 words a minute. More when I'm wired hahahaha! This brings me to my next subject. Being old school, I have tried many diferent types of halucinigens. I can tell you first hand, that visuals are possible even for the totally blind. Well, I can se light and darkness, and if something blocks the light, I can se a blurry shape, but nothing that I can make out clearly. Under the influence of various antheogins, I have experienced sights such as various lights, which would change shapes and then melt in front of me. Once durring an experience with Salvia extract, I nearly became my rockingchair! I don't mean that I "melted in to it", I mean that if I hadn't jumpped out of it, I'd have turned in to the actual chair. I know that sounds crazy, but that's what happened. Naturally, sounds are a big part of my trip experiences, but I have seen somethings as well. I had a buddy that had his own light show setup, and we used to trip out on really good acid, (this was back in the early 80's when they still made it), and he'd shine these high powered lights through prisoms, and I saw all kinds of wild stuff. I believe I have seen color because of these experiences. I believe that music is a psychoactive thermostat if you will. It can take you to many diferent places depending on your surroundings, and a few other factors.I have had more experiences than I can write here, but I'll be glad to share with anyone interested in my adventures.


*Read all the follow up comments.. more direct questions ... and answers HERE ...*
Also, it is easy to set up an account anonymously ... and post your questions for the person at hand to answer.
I hope that you enjoy this as much as I have.


----------



## rusmokingyet (Jan 17, 2011)

thats very interesting, ive always wondered what kind of visuals a blind man had, i think ill try taping my eyes shut for my next journey.


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 17, 2011)

i really like this, thank you guy


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Jan 17, 2011)

WOw.. I totally got sucked into that for literally an hour.. thanks Puff. Goood way to wind down after a looong day


----------



## aknight3 (Jan 17, 2011)

haha an hour? im still fucking reading them...20 tabs opened up...fuck im addicted to something else...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 17, 2011)

thats pretty sick thanks puffer


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Jan 17, 2011)

It's amazing to think about what type of colors he might have seen while tripping. His mind has never experienced color. Does he see the same colors we see when he's tripping, or does he see totally different colors. Nobody sees the same color. Our reality is individualized and resides in our mind. You might assume that the same color purple you see is the same exact color purple everybody else sees. But that's only an assumption. You don't know for a fact what other people see because you're not them. You can't see through their eyes. 

It's cool to think about what type of psychedelic world his mind envisions while he's tripping. The strange, alien-like colors which seem normal to him, but almost like a strange parallel universe where everything else is the same except the colors are different to us.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for all positive comments ... I am happy to have grabbed your attention .... with that said .... allow me to add this *link*, as there is some wisdom through the comments.

*I sell lsd acid as a side job ask me anything ...*

They have a whole section on LSD *HERE*
Psychedelic section is *HERE*
Drug section is *HERE*
Weed section is *HERE*

Also if you notice on top .... there is a whole bunch of sub reddits ..... focusing on many topics .... *do not hesitate to click them* and explore as there is treasures to be found .... of all nature ... for all.







Enjoy


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Jan 17, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Thank you for all positive comments ... I am happy to have grabbed your attention .... with that said .... allow me to add this *link*, as there is some wisdom through the comments.
> 
> *I sell lsd acid as a side job ask me anything ...*
> 
> ...


You always have the most interesting things to share. Your threads rule.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 17, 2011)

> You always have the most interesting things to share. Your threads rule.


Ahh thank you for kind words sir ... hats off to you.
I am thankful for your time ... as you read them. 
At the end of the day ... it is not to score points ... it is to discuss and contemplate interesting things with fantastic friends.

*I've eaten over 1000 hits of LSD in my lifetime. Ask me anything ...*
*read more ...*


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2011)

hey puffer, can u read, or its read to you all of the posts and navagate this web site? i guess u can.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 17, 2011)

lol he's not the blind man


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 17, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> hey puffer, can u read, or its read to you all of the posts and navagate this web site? i guess u can.


Dear friend can you please reword your question ... I am not sure how to answer.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2011)

my question is, is it easy to navigate on this site? you are the blind man right? i hope im not to high for this shit.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 17, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> my question is, is it easy to navigate on this site? you are the blind man right? i hope im not to high for this shit.


No sir ... I am not the blind man ... I have linked you to a conversation .... of the blind man on the mentioned subject.
The link comes from Reddit.com website .... which is easy to navigate.


----------



## rusmokingyet (Jan 17, 2011)

awsome thread, now find me a deaf man like this. lol


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 17, 2011)

Yall are high as fuck man View attachment 1388408


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 17, 2011)

im so high right now. sour d joint with a buddy, blue dream half joint just me, and a sour d joint with pure sour d hash crumpled in side. all i want is to talk with the blind guy.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jan 18, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> im so high right now. sour d joint with a buddy, blue dream half joint just me, and a sour d joint with pure sour d hash crumpled in side. all i want is to talk with the blind guy.


You can go back to that thread ....on Reddit ..... set up an account (anonymous, u dont need to give them an email to post) and leave your questions there .... he will respond (the blind guy) ..... that is the whole point of IAM ....


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 18, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> hey puffer, can u read, or its read to you all of the posts and navagate this web site? i guess u can.


haahaa LMAO


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 18, 2011)

Great thread puffer reps for u sir


----------

